
Show HN: ProductMap – A change log as a service - fananta
http://productmap.co/beta
======
drchiu
Neat looking product. How much is this going to cost once it's out of beta?

------
fananta
We built ProductMap to have a place to tell users about new features, updates,
and product announcements.

Down the road we'll be adding things like voting, user feedback, and
automatically posting to social media.

Happy to hear feedback!

~~~
wdstash
Cool, very useful.

